# Benefits of whipping cream?



## J1M (Sep 8, 2002)

some diets are posted here using good amts of whipping cream (4-8 tbsp 2-3 times daily)
i was just wondering what it is good or used for?  i went to buy some today and only assumption i have is to add fat  
6g f/0g c/0g p
someone care to enlighten me


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 8, 2002)

To add fat to your meal, to slow digestion, to prevent gluconeogenesis of protein, it's a change from flax seed oil, it's a fat source w/ less than a gram of carbs (no lactose), it works better in DP's recipes than flax seed oil


----------



## kuso (Sep 8, 2002)

and tastes a hell of a lot better too


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 8, 2002)

Yes  Strawberries and cream protein shake or strawberries and flax protein shake....I'd take the cream


----------



## kuso (Sep 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ....I'd take the cream



Um......no comment


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 8, 2002)

I wasn't even trying to be pornal


----------



## kuso (Sep 8, 2002)

Neither was I  But I knew if I said "me too" someone would flame my ass for it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 8, 2002)

The stats in the first post are incorrect, amounts etc.  I have  a post here and at "that other board" about the anabolic effects of cream.

There may also be some talk in Mama's Boy's journal about Rheo Blair and Vince Gironda and their use of Cream 


DP


----------



## Max. Q (Sep 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> To add fat to your meal, to slow digestion, to prevent gluconeogenesis of protein, it's a change from flax seed oil, it's a fat source w/ less than a gram of carbs (no lactose



In other words good for a "before bed" protein drink or a meal replacement??? Right???


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 8, 2002)

Yes! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 8, 2002)

OK, not lazy anymore:


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=9674&highlight=rheo


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> OK, not lazy anymore:
> 
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=9674&highlight=rheo



Damn....was gonna get to that, I'm slipping


----------

